# anyone order Archetype cosmetics recently?



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey ladies,
Well, I've been waiting somewhat patiently for my order from Archetype. I knew before I ordered that it would take some time for me to get my order b/c I had read it on here and she has it posted on her site. It has now been over a month and the only email I have received was a few weeks ago telling me that my order had been received. I emailed about 2 weeks ago to see what the status of my order was and have not gotten anything back. I check the website every day to see if there is any new notation on shipment times. It has said the same thing since 5/19, that all orders through 4/19 had been shipped. I ordered at the end of April!! Has anyone else encountered this problem recently with them???
Thanks!


----------



## Hellosamantha (Jun 9, 2008)

YES! I ordered a bunch of samples from them back in April, and got the confirmation email right away, which also stated that the shipping times were running "2 weeks, sometimes sooner".

3 weeks later, no package and no communication.
I sent a friendly email asking when the package would be shipped.
No reply.
sent another friendly email a few days later.
No reply.
sent three more friendly emails over the next two weeks, not a single acknowledgement or reply. I started to get nervous. 
At the end of the 5th week, I decided that I would ask paypal for a refund. Before I had the chance to, thank goodness, my samples arrived!

In an envelope, with no note or invoice or anything.

The colours are STUNNING and gorgeous.

But a lipcolour sample was missing, so I emailed them again asking when they planned on shipping the lipcolous sample they left out. 

This was last week...no reply yet. I have sent them 2 more friendly emails (I have to stress friendly here because I really want to order froim them again) which have not even been acknowledged.

I also mentioned that I wanted to order quite a few full sized products, but that I wasn't comfortable doing that until I heard from them.

I would have been perfectly happy to wait a month before getting my items, if only they had communicated with me or at least answered one of my numerous emails to them.

Although the colours are beautiful, I will not order anything else from them until I both receive my missing lip colour sample and get an email reassuring me that they will improve their communication.

I'm pretty dissappointed in this company actually, but again I have to say that the product itself is excellent quality.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 9, 2008)

Hellosamantha said:


> YES! I ordered a bunch of samples from them back in April, and got the confirmation email right away, which also stated that the shipping times were running "2 weeks, sometimes sooner".
> 
> 
> Do you remember when in April you ordered? I'm hoping mine come pretty soon too. I want to order some other colors and I wasn't sure if it would be worth it. I actually had some problems with their website and couldn't order the e/s for some reason but I was able to order their lip stuff so I ordered that and put in my sample requests. I also did a second order that way a day later, and then finally the e/s page started working so I ordered several full size items and put in my samples. I hope all 3 orders were recieved!!
> I hear that the colors are GREAT so I'm glad to hear you think so as well. I probably won't order again until it speeds up a little.


----------



## Hellosamantha (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, it was 25th April. I got the confirmation email 2 days later, then nothing else. 

I am still waiting to hear back from them about my missing lip colour...


----------



## gemjunnat (Jun 19, 2008)

omg you guys.. I just ordered from them yesterday... ordered like a grip of samples... the colors were beautiful, or at least they did on the page... hope to get them fast... shipping charges were incredible... so we'll see.

hey, have any of you done tuts using the products yet? would love to see them if  you do... i'm on youtube under 
http://www.youtube.com/lilnemo1979

Me personally, I don't do tuts or videos.. I'm sooooo not an artist, just a practicing person using for personal use....


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 19, 2008)

Soooo..... I was just reading some posts about Archetype on another website and this one girl said it was TWO MONTHS before she got her order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On her website, Holly says shipping usually runs 3-4 weeks. I still have not gotten my order OR heard from her BTW.
These pigments better be AWESOME when and if I finally get them. There's quite a few other things I would love to order and just don't know if it's worth it after this.


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 20, 2008)

My first on-line order was from them and when I read all this, must say I was really happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I see there's still a huge waitng on the orders and no response by e-mail. My order was on February 14th, and I got it on March 18th. Yeah, it took some time. 

Colors are really great and eye shadows are good, wonderfull on eyes.. I just can't tell you how much! And they really last forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But waitng, and all that stuff really turned me off, and I didn't make any new orders although I got bunch of free samples and full sizes which is really great. But that waiting is just killing me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think she should rise her prices on samples and she won't have _that much_ orders. Hehe. I know she's making eye shadows when someone is ordering. She should have some stocks on eye shadows and I think that would be much faster...


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG!!! STILL WAITING!!!! I just ordered from The Shespace and I'm betting I'll get those before I get my Archetype stuff!!! AHHHH!!!! I am getting SO impatient!!!!


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Jun 25, 2008)

I ordered on May 14,and have yet to receive my order. I've emailed her several times and have never received a response. I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and may see what else I can do as well, because I'm fed up.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Newbie* 

 
_I ordered on May 14,and have yet to receive my order. I've emailed her several times and have never received a response. I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and may see what else I can do as well, because I'm fed up._

 

I think that's a great idea. I want to wait a few more days b/c I heard a couple of people say it took about 45 days to get their order and I'm just about to that amount of time. I placed my first order on May 9th, so it's been a few days longer than that. If I don't get it by next week I'm filing a claim with Paypal. I still have not gotten any answers to my emails either.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 1, 2008)

OK, it's been more like 50+ days since I placed my order
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and several weeks since my last email which has yet to be answered. I think the time has passed where I could request a refund on Paypal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I haven't seen anyone on here who ordered after I did and got their order yet. I'm kind of worried b/c I noticed that Paypal had the wrong address for me on 2 of my orders when I looked at the statement, even though it had my correct address when I went through all the steps for paying. I emailed Holly to make sure everything was going to the correct address, but that was not long after I ordered and I STILL have not received a reply. She was putting up updates on the site, but it hasn't been updated in since the middle of May. What crappy CS. I really don't think I will ever order from her again.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG!!! I had to let you guys know that maybe there is hope if you ordered from Archetype. When I got home Friday there was a package waiting for me from Archetype!! It actually made it here!! This was the first order I placed (I placed 2 more a couple days later) and it had everything I ordered plus about 5 extra samples of eye pigments!! All the colors are gorgeous just like everyone so far has said, and the only one I've tried so far I absolutely love. I would really like to get a full size jar of it, but I just don't know if I have the patience to wait 65 DAYS AGAIN!!!!
So to anyone out there who ordered after May 7 and you haven't filed a Paypal claim yet, keep waiting if you can!!! I don't know that I would say it has been worth it, but the colors are pretty amazing!


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

It's been about a month, still waiting ....
it will be worth it, I'll stick it out
placed a second order about a week ago after I saw some swatches ...


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 14, 2008)

So I tried out all the samples I received (I'm still waiting on my other orders) but the colors really are amazing. I do have to say that I think they will need some sort of base, whether it's UDPP or a p/p. The colors are a little sheer so I would recommend being generous with the amount you apply. So far I've worn Burlesque Revival and Eris's Song out and about and they were both fabulous!!! Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown waiting for the rest of it to arrive!!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 14, 2008)

ALL of my orders have arrived!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally received all of my Archetype orders and my Shespace orders came at the same time!!! I do have to say that after swatching all of the samples I got (probably about 25 or so total from both places) that the Arch. samples were more pigmented and super glittery and pretty. I love both places, but I do want some full size jars of some of the Arch. samples and I'm afraid that I'll have to wait even longer before those arrive. The Shespace samples were great too, though. I'll definitely order more eventually.


----------



## red (Jul 15, 2008)

Burlesque Revival is one of the ones I’ve ordered and can’t wait to get my hands on. Padmita used it in one of her FOTDs, and its wonderful ;-)


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Burlesque Revival is one of the ones I’ve ordered and can’t wait to get my hands on. Padmita used it in one of her FOTDs, and its wonderful ;-)_

 
It looks silvery gray on the website, but when I got it in the little plastic baggie, it was more pinkish. When I put it on, it had this AMAZING purplish/pinkish/silvery sheen to it and it's pretty sparkly. I would recommend a base with it and it's sort of sheer, so I would keep packing it on depending on how bright you want it to be.I finally bit the bullet and ordered full size jars of all the ones I loved the most and that was one of them. Enjoy when you finally get it!!


----------



## red (Jul 15, 2008)

What makes these mineral pigments special its that they are duo/trio-chromatic, not seen in all mineral pigments.

Yes, you’ve got to help it along with a good base so there’s good adhesion 

I can’t believe I’m talking serious about this stuff ghh ghh


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

I just wanted to update anyone in the same boat as me: I got an email from Kelli (who is taking care of the email backlog for Ashley)!!! 

She said that they are currently filling orders from May 23rd and the best way to check up on your order status is on the pigment page; they plan to update what 'date' of placed orders they've shipped through. 

In any case, makes me feel *much* better about my order.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I just wanted to update anyone in the same boat as me: I got an email from Kelli (who is taking care of the email backlog for Ashley)!!! 

She said that they are currently filling orders from May 23rd and the best way to check up on your order status is on the pigment page; they plan to update what 'date' of placed orders they've shipped through. 

In any case, makes me feel *much* better about my order._

 
I got an email today as well regarding my orders but.... I received my orders last week!! I'm glad they are trying to up the CS, but they really need to get on the ball!! I placed another order after my samples came in and I really hope it doesn't take 2 months again to get them in!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn that is a long wait and I HATE waiting. I really wanted to try some of their stuff..

Does anyone have pictures of full-sized products?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Damn that is a long wait and I HATE waiting. I really wanted to try some of their stuff..

Does anyone have pictures of full-sized products?_

 
I think someone has a swatch thread with some pictures of the full size samples. You can also go to this link 
1 post tagged â€œarchetype cosmeticsâ€ - cleodelindaâ€s Blog on Vox and the girl has pictures of both samples and a few full size items.
HTH!!


----------



## red (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm having an orgasm and didn't even have sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my sample order of 6/9 arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a more recent order, I guess that will come in the Fall


----------



## Neli (Jul 26, 2008)

My 6/7 order came today! She included 2 extra small size jars to my order! I love these colors, I think these are the most creative piggies I've ever seen. Everyone needs Cicatrix and St. Elmo's Fire, nobody else makes colors like these.


----------



## red (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Neli* 

 
_My 6/7 order came today! She included 2 extra small size jars to my order! I love these colors, I think these are the most creative piggies I've ever seen. Everyone needs Cicatrix and St. Elmo's Fire, nobody else makes colors like these._

 
she sent me a 5gm jar (1/2 full) of a really sweet color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they're not as fly away as I would have thought .. really nice undertones


----------



## concertina (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wanted to update: I received the order I placed on 7/3 this past Saturday, 8/23. It seems like she's getting caught up!! 

The colors are quite lovely; sort of muted and dark. My favs so far are Exquisite Corpse and Autumn Leaves.


----------

